# Dufay chansons are easier to get into than his isorythmic motets



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Since i felt a sleep after souper time, i wake up in the middle of the night , jeez what should i lisen
well what about some Guillaume Dufay.

I notice his chansons like mention in the title are easier to get into, the naxos of this is fairly cheap to get and one of the best Dufay i heard.

Than there is his isorythmics motets, i lisen once in a while , less often, because i got to be in the right mood, there less easier to get into, i dont know why since i love the artform of the motets...

Dufay isorythmic motets sounded quite odd for a piece of work, it's beautifull intriiging yet not catchy,
but dose music has to be catchy in order for it to be good.

His isorythmic motets are to be lisen in a small dose not a full album in order to appreciated it fully, this is what i discovered.Im thrill i order one of his mass by the way,since i never heard his missa, on another subject related to him.

Have a nice day or night :tiphat:


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

The isorhythmic motets were mostly glorious works composed for special occasions, and weren't really intended to be listened to all in one sitting. Dufay even writes in "Salve flos Tusca gentis" that "I know you are starting to get tired of my singing", when he is approaching the last minute or so. For me that is a substantial enough work to be listened to on its own. I sometimes listen to it more than once in a row, and I find this is a good way to get into specific Dufay isorhythmic motets: you start remembering how parts of it go, and it starts becoming catchy in a way.


----------

